# Help me pick a breed



## lilly1 (31 December 2017)

Please help me chose the right breed.

I've always had rescue dogs, wayward adolescents to golden oldies, all lovely in their own way and some with more baggage than others. My experience is with the Heinz 57 varieties and lurchers / saluki's, greyhounds. I lost my elderly lurcher a few months back and my current dog (greyhound) could also do with a new pal. . My greyhound as much as I love him is a reserved, quiet dog and I miss the outgoing happy onward bound nature of my lurcher and the odd crosses I've had in the past. 

This time around I have my heart set on a puppy.  Ideally I'm looking for something smaller and more portable than what i'm used to .  If it will play fetch and can be taught to have a reliable recall even better! A dog with a sociable personality.  I like cockers and beagles to look at but think they will probably be too busy for my lifestyle.  I have little experience with working breeds and as I'm a soft owner who lets the dog on sofa / bed, a dominant / guarding dog breed would not probably work for me.  I can offer a good 1 - 1.5 hour off lead walk a day, spending some of the day with me at work, part of the day would be on their own.  Puppy needs aside, what breeds can you recommend may suit please? The dog would need to be able to settle down when I'm working and not want to be constantly on the go in between activities. 

Breeds I'm currently considering:
Show type cocker - may be too busy
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - so many health issues put me off 
Whippet - may be a bit too greyhound like in temp for me
Border terrier - I have no experience with terriers but have heard they are pretty placid?
Corgi - may have too much herding instinct for me
Golden Retriever - much bigger than what I want but I like them


----------



## blackcob (31 December 2017)

I can heartily endorse the show type cocker, with the caveat that they need a LOT of grooming.

They appear to take as much or as little exercise as you like, the ones of my acquaintance will come and do a full day with the big hard sled dogs without tiring, but are equally happy to spend a day snoozing and pottering. They are relentlessly cheerful, bustly and sociable. Recall hasn't been an issue apart from a teenage blip when one of them discovered that pheasants were a thing, otherwise they seem to occupy a 5m radius around your feet at all times. The coat/grooming is too much of an issue for me to have one of my own but I do love borrowing them for a bit.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 December 2017)

Lévrier is the one to talk to about CKCs, Leowalker for whippety things. 

I think the temperament totally depends on the individual. I have two littermate springers, they are massively different, one needs loads of attention, games and the other is horizontal! I would say cocker all the way if you want something small, likes to retrieve etc. My trainer has two, very well bred, lovely dogs, very social, busy but will be quiet when asked, basically, theyre very well trained. 

I know I keep saying this, but talk to the breeder when youve decided and ask for the calmer pup. I chose mine for his willingness to cuddle, which I thought meant hed be happy to do as asked. I was right.

This didnt help me even slightly, but it may help you narrow it down: https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findabreed/Default.aspx


----------



## Schollym (1 January 2018)

lilly1 said:



			Please help me chose the right breed.

I've always had rescue dogs, wayward adolescents to golden oldies, all lovely in their own way and some with more baggage than others. My experience is with the Heinz 57 varieties and lurchers / saluki's, greyhounds. I lost my elderly lurcher a few months back and my current dog (greyhound) could also do with a new pal. . My greyhound as much as I love him is a reserved, quiet dog and I miss the outgoing happy onward bound nature of my lurcher and the odd crosses I've had in the past. 

This time around I have my heart set on a puppy.  Ideally I'm looking for something smaller and more portable than what i'm used to .  If it will play fetch and can be taught to have a reliable recall even better! A dog with a sociable personality.  I like cockers and beagles to look at but think they will probably be too busy for my lifestyle.  I have little experience with working breeds and as I'm a soft owner who lets the dog on sofa / bed, a dominant / guarding dog breed would not probably work for me.  I can offer a good 1 - 1.5 hour off lead walk a day, spending some of the day with me at work, part of the day would be on their own.  Puppy needs aside, what breeds can you recommend may suit please? The dog would need to be able to settle down when I'm working and not want to be constantly on the go in between activities. 

Breeds I'm currently considering:
Show type cocker - may be too busy
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - so many health issues put me off 
Whippet - may be a bit too greyhound like in temp for me
Border terrier - I have no experience with terriers but have heard they are pretty placid?
Corgi - may have too much herding instinct for me
Golden Retriever - much bigger than what I want but I like them
		
Click to expand...

Get a poodle cross. The mix of breeds will help reduce the issue with any genetics, they Are fun although considerably more grooming/ haircuts.


----------



## ester (1 January 2018)

Depends what you are crossing them with, they are not an automatic genetic improvement!

OP talk to levrier about good lines of CKCS.  and I cant imagine a show cocker would be an issue for you. FWIW someone was looking for a corgi the other day but struggling. 
MurphyMinder (iirc) is always extolling the virtues of her Lancashire heeler.


----------



## meleeka (1 January 2018)

Ive never met an unhappy cockerpoo. I know quite a few and they are very trainable and happy dogs who dont need hours of exercise.


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2018)

meleeka said:



			I&#8217;ve never met an unhappy cockerpoo. I know quite a few and they are very trainable and happy dogs who don&#8217;t need hours of exercise.
		
Click to expand...

I have never met a cockerpoo that wasn't completely nuts, tireless, untrainable and needed a trip to the groomer every 4 weeks. Happy little dogs though.
I exaggerate, I know one that comes shooting and he is a little cracker. As mongrels you can get either parent's traits though.


----------



## Amymay (1 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I have never met a cockerpoo that wasn't completely nuts, tireless, untrainable and needed a trip to the groomer every 4 weeks. Happy little dogs though.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither. Totally nuts. And needing bloomin loads of exercise.  However, delightful.


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2018)

OP, I always tend to recommend Border terriers, fun and lively like most terriers but not obsessed to the same extent with killing things! Generally healthy little dogs and you can maintain their coat yourself, although ours always went to the groomer once a year for a proper handstrip.

I also love corgis, but don't know how easy they are. Gorgeous little things though.


----------



## Annette4 (1 January 2018)

I am slightly biased but I would recommend a whippet or a corgi. 

Fizz has good recall (she&#8217;s not prefect where squirrels are involved but she does come back) will walk/flyball for hours and equally as proven this week will go without a walk for a week and not be in the slightest bit bothered. They aren&#8217;t the easiest puppies/adolescents (as I am being reminded of at the moment) but it&#8217;s very much worth it. Dobby at 12 weeks is picked up lots of &#8216;tricks&#8217; and is already loving fetch (in the garden). 

Corgis have for the most part had the nipping/herding bred out of them that I have seen and experienced. They&#8217;re on the whole outgoing friendly dogs but they are barkers and they moult a lot! Jack broke 6 hoovers in his 13 years! They&#8217;re bright little dogs who are big dogs on short legs rather than true small dogs. Like sighthounds they can have a &#8216;what&#8217;s in it for me&#8217; mentality for training but I&#8217;ve not met one who will turn down food  You need to watch their weight but they will take as much exercise as you give them and I would have one again in a heartbeat but I&#8217;m just not ready yet.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			OP, I always tend to recommend Border terriers, fun and lively like most terriers but not obsessed to the same extent with killing things! Generally healthy little dogs and you can maintain their coat yourself, although ours always went to the groomer once a year for a proper handstrip.

I also love corgis, but don't know how easy they are. Gorgeous little things though.
		
Click to expand...

my friend has 2 corgis and they are the the most easiest lovely dogs they are happy in whatever situation you put them in, they are great with her grand kids and are shown by them all summer and everyone loves them, I think she has 2 different types as there coats are different one has a very dense short coat the other has a long wispy coat so I think they are different types not that good with identifying the different types.


----------



## rara007 (1 January 2018)

From your list for me it&#8217;d have to be show cockers  The right lines are very placid, healthier than CKCS in general and less nuts than cockerpoos. Borders seem to vary, I know lovely ones and bonkers ones! Whippets are great little dogs too. All your list are pretty suitable to be fair!


----------



## {97702} (1 January 2018)

I've been totally put off show cockers by my sister's dog that is totally neurotic and has a pretty vile temperament towards other dogs..... but of course this is only one example! 

I would say whippets are nothing like greyhounds in temperament, but if you want something more feisty then they would be good - I wouldn't bank on good recall mind you   

And yes, CKCS are perfectly healthy IF you choose the right lines....it frustrates me hugely that people write them off as being unhealthy before they have even done proper research.....


----------



## cobgoblin (1 January 2018)

I used to love poodle crosses and have had several, none of which were nutty. Now they have become a 'thing' there seems to be a problem. I'd still go for a poodle x  heinz57 though. 

How about a Tibetan Terrier or Lhasa Apso or the smaller Shihtzu.


----------



## alainax (1 January 2018)

What about Italian greyhound? Portable, small, the ones I've met love nothing more than cuddling on the sofa. No experience on their trainability though. They are supposedly affectionate and mischievous lol.


----------



## Annette4 (1 January 2018)

alainax said:



			What about Italian greyhound? Portable, small, the ones I've met love nothing more than cuddling on the sofa. No experience on their trainability though. They are supposedly affectionate and mischievous lol.
		
Click to expand...

The few I know of are naughty (cute with it but very naughty), difficult to house train and came with a really hefty price tag!


----------



## Bosworth (1 January 2018)

i have a bedlington and a whippet and both i would recommend. My whippet is nothing like a greyhound. She is loving, happy, friendly, cuddly, has perfect recall, will go or day, or sleep all day, whatever i want to do. My bedlington is totally loyal, loves his cuddles, is friends with everyone, needs trimming every 6 weeks, but thats because I trim him in a show trim, a working trim will last about 10 weeks. He loves being brushed and groomed. He goes everywhere with me and very very trainable. And he doesnt moult, which is guaranteed, unlike the cockerpoos.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2018)

Whippet! Mine arent like greyhounds. They are confident, outgoing, gregarious clowns. They will walk all day or just have a quick sprint in the park. They love people, all people! They are incredibly friendly and I take them all over. They dont shed, dont smell and dont need any maintenance other than keeping and eye on their nails. I wouldnt be without mine. I'm ill a lot of the time and they provide me with endless comfort and companionship. Its what they were initially bred for and it makes them brilliant pets. and who couldnt love this face!


----------



## {97702} (1 January 2018)

Bosworth said:



			My whippet is nothing like a greyhound. She is loving, happy, friendly, cuddly, has perfect recall, will go or day, or sleep all day, whatever i want to do.
		
Click to expand...

LOL - au contraire, that sounds exactly like my greyhounds   Well.... except for the perfect recall perhaps


----------



## {97702} (1 January 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Whippet! Mine arent like greyhounds. They are confident, outgoing, gregarious clowns. They will walk all day or just have a quick sprint in the park. They love people, all people! They are incredibly friendly and I take them all over. They dont shed, dont smell and dont need any maintenance other than keeping and eye on their nails. I wouldnt be without mine. I'm ill a lot of the time and they provide me with endless comfort and companionship. Its what they were initially bred for and it makes them brilliant pets. and who couldnt love this face!]
		
Click to expand...

Wow there sure are a lot of misconceptions about what greyhounds are like on this forum      Yep, my greyhounds are just as you describe.....


----------



## Fiona (1 January 2018)

My fox terrier cross Lakeland is a sweet little dog. Good recall,  loves a walk,   but calm in the house and doesn't shed. 

Fiona


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2018)

Lévrier;13697930 said:
			
		


			Wow there sure are a lot of misconceptions about what greyhounds are like on this forum      Yep, my greyhounds are just as you describe.....
		
Click to expand...

I've met loads and they always seem more reserved and some have been quite aloof, pretty much as the OP described hers. They definitely didnt have the outgoing, clown like joi de vivre that mine do, but some people would see that a huge plus! I do think they make lovely pets though and have just encouraged my friend from work to adopt an ex racer and shes thrilled with him. Hes a perfect fit for her. They wouldnt be for me though, I like sight hounds but just prefer whippets, specifically dogs and working bred, big chunky ones.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 January 2018)

Schollym said:



			Get a poodle cross. The mix of breeds will help reduce the issue with any genetics, they Are fun although considerably more grooming/ haircuts.
		
Click to expand...

I can&#8217;t help but object to the &#8216;will help reduce the issue....&#8217; bit. Only if there are health tests completed. I can&#8217;t believe that in this day and age people still say poodle cross=no genetic issues. 



meleeka said:



			I&#8217;ve never met an unhappy cockerpoo. I know quite a few and they are very trainable and happy dogs who don&#8217;t need hours of exercise.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;ve never met one with correct jaw conformation. There&#8217;s a grooming parlour at my yard. The amount of undershot jaws astounds me. My friend worked there, her horse was my horse&#8217;s best pal, I spent a lot of time coming over puppies in there. I queried someone on another forum as to why they had chosen to breed cockerpoos, they couldn&#8217;t answer. Bit sad.


----------



## Adopter (3 January 2018)

MIL had a Border Terrier, he was very independent and energetic and could not be trusted off lead.  When he escaped he liked nothing more than to attack neighbours cats and pet rabbits he was even known to 'worry' visitors coats

I think you have to be certain you are a terrier person before taking one on, they are different from other breeds, but very loyal with the right handling and training.


----------



## Clodagh (3 January 2018)

Adopter said:



			MIL had a Border Terrier, he was very independent and energetic and could not be trusted off lead.  When he escaped he liked nothing more than to attack neighbours cats and pet rabbits he was even known to 'worry' visitors coats

I think you have to be certain you are a terrier person before taking one on, they are different from other breeds, but very loyal with the right handling and training.
		
Click to expand...

I would also add that BT bitches are very different to the dogs - I wouldn't have a dog (although Stan seems delightful).


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 January 2018)

All the cockerpoos around me are extremely nervous/reactive and vocal with it. They are all very cute, but to me, breeding for looks without health (and I include temperament as part of health) is lunacy.
If a dog can't cope with loud noises, being able to walk calmly down the street when another dog is walking up the other side, if it goes ape at any outside stimulus or stress, then it isn't much good as a family pet IMO.
Crossing a hyper, reactive dog, with a hyper, reactive dog, doesn't reduce anything.


----------



## oldie48 (3 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I would also add that BT bitches are very different to the dogs - I wouldn't have a dog (although Stan seems delightful).
		
Click to expand...

Stan is in deed delightful. He's our third BT, both our previous ones were very easy dogs but Stanley has been a complete dream. I had him done at 6 months and I'm pleased to say recall is excellent again. Like OP we thought about getting something other than a BT this time round and had pretty much the same list of possibles but I am so glad we got another BT. The only rider is I saw both parents and they were lovely calm dogs, I have put in a lot of training but it's been fun as he's very trainable and it's really paid off, he does like a decent work in the morning and a quick one later on, if he has that he settles in front of the aga and sleeps or plays on his own with his toys. He does like attention but he's not a yappy or in your face sort of dog and if he's told no, he accepts it and goes away. I wish I could clone him but I've already sold three of the next litter to friends who have seen him out and about. I should be on commission! He also keeps a darn site cleaner than a cocker or cockerpoo.


----------



## Beth206 (3 January 2018)

Adopter said:



			I think you have to be certain you are a terrier person before taking one on, they are different from other breeds, but very loyal with the right handling and training.
		
Click to expand...

This. I love my terrier but she is hard work and you always have to be one step ahead of her. She is extremely loyal, has excellent recall, energetic and likes to keep herself to herself when out walking. On the flip side she is quite aggressive towards other dogs, very dominant and likes to kill small fury things. Oh and literally never stops b****y yapping


----------



## Peter7917 (3 January 2018)

Get another lurcher.


----------



## Adopter (3 January 2018)

Sister has recently taken on a young terrier having always had Lurchers, he is very sharp and as above noisy.  Her Lurcher has to be a calming influence.  Lurchers are lovely dogs, provided they do not hunt the neighbours cat.


----------



## npage123 (3 January 2018)

Peter7917 said:



			Get another lurcher.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Peter7917.  It's a breed that you're familiar with and love, and would be a good companion for your greyhound.

(Neither are breeds that I've had though.  I've always had and always will have Staffies, and for the first time presently have also got a Shih Tzu as a friend for my Staffie.)


----------



## {97702} (3 January 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I've met loads and they always seem more reserved and some have been quite aloof, pretty much as the OP described hers. They definitely didnt have the outgoing, clown like joi de vivre that mine do, but some people would see that a huge plus! I do think they make lovely pets though and have just encouraged my friend from work to adopt an ex racer and shes thrilled with him. Hes a perfect fit for her. They wouldnt be for me though, I like sight hounds but just prefer whippets, specifically dogs and working bred, big chunky ones.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they don't like strangers as much as whippets - mine are all mad as hatters, and have huge amounts of joi de vivre


----------

